# Nokia Software Updater



## neerajvohra (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nokia Software Updater
is online and ready for download!*

Nokia has released a "*Nokia Software Updater*" its the flashing software which allows you to keep your phone up-to-date, as well as fix a potential operation problems you may have by updating your phone firmware regularly.

The software and update packages are provided by Nokia free of charge and it gives users the abillity to update their phone(s) without need to bring the handset to a service facility to update the firmware on their mobile phone.

Over the last several years, mobile phones have undergone a transformation from relatively simple voice-based handsets to more sophisticated multimedia communication devices, and they now commonly include MP3 player, cameras, web browsers, conferencing capabilities and other sophisticated smart phones features.

In order to provide these more sophisticated features, these devices now require increasingly complex mobile phone firmware. It is this firmware that controls the operations of the mobile phones. The growing complexity of mobile phone firmware, however, presents a significant challenge to mobile handset manufacturers and mobile telephone carriers: the ability to ensure that the mobile phone firmware is of high quality and 100% reliable.

Its highly suggestible to check for updates approximately once a month to keep your phone software up-to-date, or fix a potential operation problem you may have, improves phone’s performance as well as fixing known bugs and problems from previous versions.


*Apart from the downloading and upgrading firmware via PC and mentioned soft there are another method known as FOTA. Firmware upgrade Over The Air (FOTA) technology enables cost effective mobile phone firmware updates. By using OTA methods to update mobile phone firmware and to patch flaws in the firmware originally installed on the handset, users no longer need to bring the handset to a service facility to update the firmware on their mobile phone.

Nokia N80 is the only and first Series 60 phone that supports FOTA at the moment.*

check it out !!


```
*www.nokia.co.uk/nokia/0,1522,,00.html?orig=/softwareupdate
```

and thts a gud news for nokia owners !!


----------



## pradipudhaya (Aug 23, 2006)

thats really good news.. most of d software problems can be solved without even taking the phone to the care center...


----------



## mehulved (Aug 23, 2006)

This is good news for the users of supported cell phones.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 23, 2006)

yeah nokia did this good.. On the lines of the SE firmware update service


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 24, 2006)

i updated my bro nokia 6630 yesterday itself...hadnt faced any problems..while updating..
but i dunno find much difference ie whts actually updated and how can i know whts new added (if there is anything) 

phone is working wid gud ram thn before...and little faster too!

thx to nokia for letting users update their firmware/software by themselfs


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Finally - NOKIA Phone Software Update!!!!*

Music to all Nokia S60 v2 fone owners....

NOKIA has launched Firmware updater for selected S60 v2 smartfones....
The list includes : N70 , N72 , 6131 , 6630 , 6680 , 6681 , 6682 ... and more in da near future!!!!!

SITE : *www.nokia.co.uk/nokia/0,1522,,00.html?orig=/softwareupdate


Requirements :

Windows 2000 (SP3 or later) or Windows XP (SP1 or SP2) 
Administration rights on the PC while installing
Internet connection (broadband highly recommended)
USB connection between PC and phone (use a Nokia cable)
Phone switched on and in general profile, SIM card inserted
Charger connection to power source




MUST READ!!!

FAQ


Posted as given on Nokia site...


Browse this list of frequently asked questions before you download or if you have trouble installing Nokia phone software updates.

Questions 
What phone software am I downloading, exactly?
What are the requirements for download?
How often do I need to update my firmware? 
Do I have to pay for this software update?
How long does the update take?
Will I lose my user data if I update my phone software?
Do I really have to make a back-up of all my data?
What cable do I need to connect to my PC? 
What if my phone runs out of battery during download or installation?
My friend could update his/her software but I couldn't. What's wrong?
Is the update different if I take my phone to a Nokia Service Center?
I get an error message. What should I do?
I get a message, "Update completed," but there is no visible activity. What should I do?
Which products can be updated?
What are the benefits of updating my software (firmware)?
Which USB mode do I use on my device?
My phone screen goes blank during the update, is this normal?
Nokia PC Suite says my phone has disconnected, is this normal?
I cannot connect to Nokia PC Suite after using updating via PC.
Can I make calls during an update?
My firewall says there is a “Land Attack” during the PC update. Is this normal?
My phone is dead; can I update the software?
My phone “died” during an update, who pays for the repair costs?
Can I update my phone with different software?
Do you keep a record of consumers’ download activities?



Questions and Answers

1. What phone software am I downloading, exactly?
You are downloading updates and improvements to the phone operation software (also known as firmware), that are embedded into the read-only memory of the device, including native applications such as the calendar and phonebook. This is similar to the operating system software on your PC.

User data such as contacts, photos, messages, and add-on applications such as Java games or Symbian applications are not part of the phone operation software. However, with some phone models, user data—such as contacts and pictures—will be deleted during the PC update, so it is strongly recommended that you make a back-up of your data such as contacts, messages, and images before downloading the phone software update, or these files will be lost. If you are performing the download with a PC and your phone requires a data back-up, the download wizard will instruct you how to perform a back-up of your data.

Note: Software cannot be downgraded. Once you have upgraded your device, you will not be able to restore to the earlier version.

2. What are the requirements for download?
Download over-the-air: you need a compatible phone, standard Nokia browser settings, and Internet access. If you don’t have settings you can order them from 

www.nokia.com/phonesettings

Check with your operator for more information on Internet access.

Download via PC: you need a PC with Windows 2000 (SP3 or later) or Windows XP (SP1 or SP2) operating system, administration rights, and an Internet connection (broadband highly recommended). You also need a USB connection between the PC and your compatible phone (Nokia Connectivity Cables CA-53, DKE-2 or DKU-2), a SIM card properly in place in phone, and a fully charged battery or charger connection to power source.

3. How often do I need to update my firmware?
It is recommended to check for updates approximately once a month to keep your phone software up-to-date, or fix a potential operation problem you may have.

4. Do I have to pay for this software update?
The software update package is provided by Nokia free of charge. You do, however, pay for the data transfer of the installation package if you download over a GPRS, 3G, or other mobile network.

However, if you download over WLAN, you don’t pay operator charges for data transfer. Check with your operator for details.

^ Top


5. How long does the update take?
Download over-the-air: Downloading the installation package over-the-air can take up to approximately 4 to 5 minutes. The installation process takes from 5 to 15 minutes, during which time your phone is not operational: you cannot send or receive calls or messages, perform any other phone functions, or stop the installation process. A status bar is displayed during installation to track progress.

Download via PC: Downloading the Nokia Software Updater installation package takes approximately 5 minutes over broadband. Installation takes another 2 minutes, plus PC restart time. Memory card back-up takes approximately 2 minutes. Updates take approximately 20 minutes. Memory card restore and device reboot take another 2 minutes. Total estimated time = 30 minutes.

6. Will I lose my user data if I update my phone software?
User data (contacts, photos, messages and files) and add-on applications such as Java games or Symbian applications are not part of phone operation software. However, with some phone models, user data—such as contacts and pictures—will be deleted during the PC update, so it is strongly recommended that you make a back-up of your data such as contacts, messages, and images before downloading the phone software update. If you are performing the download with a PC and your phone requires a data back-up, the download wizard will instruct you how to perform a back-up of your data.

Note: Software cannot be downgraded. Once you have upgraded your device, you will not be able to restore to the earlier version.

Nokia cannot guarantee compatibility with third-party add-on applications not supported by Nokia.

7. Do I really have to make a back-up of all my data?
With some phone models, user data — such as contacts and pictures stored in the phone memory — will be deleted during the PC update. If you are performing the download with a PC, the download wizard will inform you if your phone requires a data back-up.

You can back-up your phone memory data to your phone memory card, or to your PC using Nokia PC Suite. See your phone user guide for more detailed instructions.

8. What cable do I need to connect to my PC?
Find the cables compatible with your phone model in the Accessories section.

^ Top


9. What if my phone runs out of battery during download or installation?
It is strongly recommended that you connect your phone to a power source using a charger and/or that the phone battery is adequately charged before starting the update. If power is lost during the download phase, you will either have to start the sequence again or take your phone to a Nokia Care service point. If you are updating over-the-air and power is lost during the installation phase and then restored (i.e. by plugging your phone to a power source), the process should continue from the point prior to power loss.

If you are updating via laptop, it is strongly recommended that you connect your laptop to a power source.

10. My friend could update his/her software but I couldn’t. What’s wrong?
Update availability is based on many things including existing phone software (firmware) version, country, and operator. It may be due to one of these variables that your phone isn’t eligible for updates. You may also be lacking some required settings, or your phone may not be compatible with this phone update. 

11. Is the update different if I take my phone to a Nokia Service Center?
No, this is the same update you would receive at a Nokia Service Center, with the added advantage of convenience, as you can perform the update from any location with network coverage or Internet connection.

^ Top


12. I get an error message. What should I do?

Download over-the-air: 
“No software updates available.” There is no update available for your current software version. Try again later.
“No settings found. Contact your service provider.” There are no settings installed for the phone updates function. Go to 

www.europe.nokia.com/phonesettings

and order “standard settings” for your phone model and network operator.
“Remote server not responding.” Most likely your phone cannot connect to the Internet, or the server is not available. Internet connectivity problems may have several causes, such as a temporary network failure in the operator's network or Internet, or missing or incorrect access point settings for the phone updates application. Try again. If it still does not work, go to 

www.europe.nokia.com/phonesettings

and order “standard settings” for your phone model and network operator.
“Update cancelled by server” or “Update not allowed. Contact service provider.” Your phone may have not been able to send a message requested or expected by the server, or your service provider does not allow updates. If that is the case, the server may close the connection. Wait a moment and try again. If unsuccessful, contact your service provider.
“Phone is being updated. Try again later.” The update sequence is active until the GPRS data connection is closed. Wait a moment and try again. Check that your phone has no active GPRS data connections (i.e. you are not currently uploading or downloading anything other than this update).
“Update failed.” This indicates a version mismatch or wrong signature detected when installation starts. This kind of error is automatically recognized in the system and will be corrected. Try again later.

Download via PC:

“Could not find supported phone” This could be because: 
The phone is not properly connected (“USB connected” icon should be present in the phone display and PC Suite USB mode should be selected).
The phone is not communicating properly with the PC (an “awake” phone is needed to use Nokia Software Updater. Most phones cannot be updated if “dead”).
The phone model is not supported by Nokia Software Updater.
The model type (e.g. operator variant) is not supported by Nokia Software Updater.
There is no Internet connection, or the connection is blocked by a firewall.
“Software update failed”. This could be because: 
No SIM card inserted – please insert a SIM card.
Power or Internet connection was lost during the update. The update may have been successful. Remove the battery and if the software was not updated, try again.
Device in “Offline” mode – please select “General” mode by briefly pressing the power button.
“Connect charger”. A charger is required for the PC update to start.
13. I get a message, “Update completed,” but there is no visible activity. What should I do?

Download over-the-air:

Due to a mismatch in settings, your phone is not able to start downloading the update package. For example, if inappropriate Web browser settings are active, they can prevent the download client from connecting to the server. Go to 

www.europe.nokia.com/phonesettings

to reset your standard operator settings for Internet browsing.

Download via PC:

The update may have been successful. Remove the battery and if the software was not updated, try again.

14. Which products can be updated?

The currently supported products are listed on the main page. Some products support only one method, while others support both methods. If your phone is not listed, check back as new products are added regularly.

^ Top


15. What are the benefits of updating my software (firmware)?
The benefits of updating the software (firmware) include additional functionality and improved performance.

16. Which USB mode do I use on my device?
If prompted, please use PC Suite mode.

17. My phone screen goes blank during the update, is this normal?
Yes, the phone screen should go blank while being updated. Do not disconnect the product at this time. Shortly after the Nokia Software Updater says “Software update completed”, the phone screen should be back to normal.

^ Top


18. Nokia PC Suite says my phone has disconnected, is this normal?
Yes. When the update starts, PC Suite shows the phone as disconnected. After the update is completed, the phone will show as connected again.

19. I cannot connect to Nokia PC Suite after using updating via PC.
Open the Nokia Connection Manager from PC Suite (Manage Connections option) and ensure the USB option is checked.

20. Can I make calls during an update?

Download over-the-air:

During the installation process your phone is not operational: you cannot send or receive calls or messages, perform any other phone functions, or stop the installation process.

Download via PC:

Calls may be made or received during step 1. During step 2, any incoming call should be rejected as this will prevent the updater from functioning properly. No calls can be made or received during step 3.

^ Top


21. My firewall says there is a “Land Attack” during the PC update. Is this normal?
Yes, please temporarily allow this.

22. My phone is dead; can I update the software?
If the phone cannot be turned on, then software updates are not possible.

^ Top


23. My phone "died" during an update, who pays for the repair costs?
If the phone is within its warranty period, Nokia will repair the phone under the usual warranty terms and conditions.

If the phone is not within its warranty period, Nokia is not liable for any loss as defined within the End-User Software Agreement.

24. Can I update my phone with different software?
No, the type of software cannot be changed. If you have operator-specific software, then the update you receive will be for that same operator software.

Neither update over-the-air or via PC can be used to change the operator's firmware version to the generic Nokia firmware version.

25. Do you keep a record of consumers’ download activities?
Nokia keeps a log of all serial numbers that are updated, but this log does not contain any customer or user data.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Finally - NOKIA Phone Software Update!!!!*

What do you say, should I fix something not broken or problematic ? I have a 6681 @ 5.37.01 ...


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Finally - NOKIA Phone Software Update!!!!*

@QwertyManiac ... 
This post implies that : ==> You have the POWER to upgrade your firmware without gettin your @$$ dirty.... i.e. , sittin in fron of your PC u can Flash ur firmware!!!!! 8)


----------



## prankie (Aug 26, 2006)

My phone is not yet supported...


----------



## yash (Aug 26, 2006)

nokia E60 not yet supported? damn...


----------



## pradipudhaya (Aug 27, 2006)

Did anyone update their firmware??


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Aug 27, 2006)

My nokia 6131 support wireless update damfool


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2006)

but cant trust the ota updates for this..... it may destroy ur cell if the gprs conn breaks mid way....


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 28, 2006)

pradipudhaya said:
			
		

> Did anyone update their firmware??


check my post above !!

already updated nokia 6630 !!


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 31, 2006)

can the Nokia 3230 firmware be updated?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 31, 2006)

3230 can't be updated by this method. See the first link for which cell phones are supported.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 31, 2006)

not supported
6020


----------

